# Interiecto



## belvidere

I am not able to find this word in my dictionary.  It appears in this sentence:

tum interiecto aut digito aut nescio quo alio signo codicem clausi et tranquillo iam vultu indicavi Alypio. at ille quid in se ageretur (quod ego nesciebam) sic indicavit. 

Is it a verb? It seems so from what I found here.


----------



## floresta

Yes, it's a verb means introduced, insert. Is the oposite of abjecto which means something thrown out


----------



## infinite sadness

I think you ought to check _*intericio*_ on your dictionary.


----------



## floresta

To Sandness: why don't you tell me , if I was wrong, what the mistake is, instead of sending me to look up in the dictionary. 
You should help to both of us, that's the reason of this dictionary on line, to help each other in a friendship mood.
I 've studied latin a long while in high school, but I may be wrong as everybody could be, so please be kind and tell us what the word interiecto means. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## infinite sadness

Sorry, yo contestaba a la pregunta de belvidere que queria saber por que no encontraba la palabra interiecto en su dicionario.
You were right.


----------



## belvidere

I believe I was the person that brought up the dictionary subject.  I began by saying I could not find the word in the dictionary.  I now see that you are both correct.  The dictionary entry for interiacio says interiacio = intericio.  I must have overlooked that.  Thank you both.


----------



## CapnPrep

Please forgive this slightly off-topic remark:


belvidere said:


> Is it a verb? It seems so from what I found here.


Verbix will try to conjugate any string of letters ending in ‹o› as a Latin verb. You can try belvidereo, for example, or belvidero, or hgwlkrio. Needless to say, these are not Latin verbs…  But notice that Verbix does give you a warning message at the top of the page: "The verb you entered does not exist in Verbix verb database." In such cases, you should be very suspicious of the conjugation provided!


----------



## belvidere

I appreciate the pointer on Verbix - I had no idea.  This is a superb forum.  Thank you all very much for the assistance.


----------

